# Cydectin wormer



## TiffofMo

Ok so i went shopping to finish filling my goat med box. I wanted to get a better wormer. So i got Cydectin oral drench for sheep. Well i got home did my search on how much to give and alot of places say not to give to goats as it can kill them and most say get the pour on. So did i get the wrong stuff?? I can take this back and get ivamac. What do i need? Is there a different brand i need to look for? :shrug: 
Im so sorry with all these questions i just want to get everything done right this yr.


----------



## naturalgoats

haven't read much about cydectin... I've always used ivomec.... I try and avoid chemicals and it was comforting to me that ivomec (or something similar) is used in humans....
you could have a look at this...
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/wormers.htm
good luck!
M.


----------



## TiffofMo

Thanks i looked at that site then called the store. They also have Valbazen and it cheaper. I think i might go look at it tomorrow and take this back. Ill look at the ivomec and valbazen. I have safeguard to use on any preggo goats and baby goats. I have ivomec pour on for cattle got that when i had rabbits but its the wrong stuff. ERR so many different meds.


----------



## apachedowns

Please keep in mind that Cydectin is a last resort wormer and there is nothing new comiing on the market any time soon...so why don't you choose another wormer ? Did the others not work for you ? I would go with another wormer until it doesn't work for you...Once you get worms resistant to Cydectin you are in alot of trouble.


----------



## goathiker

To make it even more fun, a lot of these meds aren't really interchangable they all kill a different parasite. This is why it's important to know what you're trying to deal with,
Safeguard-Tapeworms, pinworms, whipworms, giardia, and will help expell cocci when used with a sulfa.
Valbanzen-Same as safeguard, plus kills liverfluke
Ivermectin-gut worms (not stomach worms), and 4th stage encysted larvae of barberpole
Ivermec plus-same as Ivermectin plus kills liverfluke
Cydectin-stomach worms (including active barber Pole), doesn't kill gut worms in enough quanity
Some of what people think is resistance is really not using the right tool for the job.


----------



## BareCreekFarm

We have used Cydectin pour-on for ten years. We have never had any problems and it works extremely well.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I agree to know what you are worming for, trust me you don't want to throw away $$ by treating w/something that doesn't do the job.
IMO I like to have some kind of Ivermectin on hand, whether it be a horse paste or injectible <we have both>.
Make sure if you have pregnant does you worm with something that is safe. 
I know someone that uses Cydectin Pour on all the time, and she ended up having a worm problem and was told to use Ivermectin.

It's good to know what other people in your area are using too.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Yes always best to know what you are treating for. :thumbup:


----------



## TiffofMo

When i talked to the store she told me valbezen is the one that sales best.
The reason for the wormer is i read you should worm up to 4 times a yr. And you should have atleast 2 different wormers. I want to buy know to have on hand. So i got the safe guard for the preggo does and babies i figure i would get a more potent one for the others. And at least spring and fall i would worm. Threw the winter there locked down pretty tight so i bet by spring there worm loads will be higher.
Thanks Goathiker for the break down of the worms they kill.


----------



## Tmax

I agree that Cydectin is a last resort wormer used when your worm "herd" has built a resistance to the other wormers out there. I use Ivomec injectable, given orally, 1ml per 50lbs. I do keep Valbazen because it is effective in killing tape worm. I use it on my bucks when needed (if tw is visible in manure) and on my does just after they kidd. (guaranteeing that they aren't pregnant). I recently completed a master goat farming class which brought in a number of dr.'s and vet's and all agree to not rotate wormers but to use one until it is no longer effective. Also, consider doing the FAMACHA training. the premise, you are only dosing those that need it and not dosing your goats that have a low worm count or able to tolerate a higher worm load. This concept helps to slow down the drug resistance in your worm herd. On a side note, not many people talk about morantel tartrate but is another option.


----------



## HoosierShadow

TiffofMo said:


> When i talked to the store she told me valbezen is the one that sales best.
> The reason for the wormer is i read you should worm up to 4 times a yr. And you should have atleast 2 different wormers. I want to buy know to have on hand. So i got the safe guard for the preggo does and babies i figure i would get a more potent one for the others. And at least spring and fall i would worm. Threw the winter there locked down pretty tight so i bet by spring there worm loads will be higher.
> Thanks Goathiker for the break down of the worms they kill.


We always deal with the same kind of worm, it's similar to a strongyle but was told it's not grouped into any particular species of worm. We can use a high dose of ivermectin, and if it doesn't work then Moxidectin <Cydectin, Quest>.
The vet had us dose the Quest Plus at 2x a horses weight - so a 100lbs goat received 200lbs of horse wormer. I was told you can overdose on Quest, so I was worried, but followed the vets instruction and they've been fine.

Just remember that you have to use the safeguard for 3 days in a row, and if you have a 100lbs goat you have to give them at LEAST as much as a 300lb horse gets. We actually give a little more. I like Safeguard & Equimax, I'd have to look but I think Equimax will also kill tapeworms <which won't show up in a fecal>, I think Zimectrin kills tapes too. 
For 4 Boer mix does it takes us about 2 tubes. We'll use a different wormer after they kid <Quest Plus or Zimectrin>.

IMO worming can be so frustrating, and is pretty much the only thing that drives me crazy with goats. Our goats browse in the woods and that means we have to keep on top of the worm issue. Of course the girls are so close to kidding, they don't like jumping over the creek to get back into the woods...LOL


----------



## debstanley

I'm having a problem with mites or lice. I was told to use Cydectin pour on for sheep but cant find it on the market Is cattle pour on the same thing or is there another product that will kill lice.


----------



## HoosierShadow

debstanley said:


> I'm having a problem with mites or lice. I was told to use Cydectin pour on for sheep but cant find it on the market Is cattle pour on the same thing or is there another product that will kill lice.


I've never used Cydectin to treat lice, so I'm curious what others here might say about that. You'd want the pour on for cattle though, not the sheep drench.

We get lice issues in the spring and fall, it's very frustrating. I can always tell when they get them as they start scratching, and that's when I gear up and head out LOL In the summer/warm weather Permectrin II spray is great stuff, I spray them down with it, the barn/sleeping area, etc.

Of course here it is winter...
Permectrin based powders like you buy to put in your chicken pen is good stuff, you dust them really well with it, getting as much powder down into the thick coat to the skin as as you can, careful around the face.

Along with dusting them, or spraying them with Permectrin spray, we might also give them a shot of Ivermectin under the skin to help kill off the lice.

Cylence is something I am hearing a LOT about, I've heard nothing but good reviews on it. It's like frontline, you give it down the back, but have to make sure you get it into the skin, not the hair. I can't remember what the dosage is for it though, but I'm planning to get Cylence after Christmas.

We have Cydectin since we worm with it about twice a year, so again I am curious what anyone has to say about using it to kill lice.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm

I've not heard of Cydectin being used for lice so I can't say much on that. Generally the recommendation is to use ivermectin injectable as an injection following the label instructions and to use a spray or dust that is for lice/mites. I like Python dust because it is safe to use on lactating animals.


----------



## Dani-1995

I had some wethers with lice and had to deworm anyway so I gave cydectin orally. No lice or worms after that. 

I don't use cydectin on my doe because of resistance issues, but with my show wethers I don't mind. They are terminal anyway and won't be kept longer than 10 months. I'd be very cautious on breeding stock though. Use one class of dewormer until it doesn't work anymore then switch


----------



## Ursalesguru

Tiff I am super new but I have been forced to learn fast. I took 40 goats from a provider who could not handle them anymore 1/3 had big problems from feet to cocci to terrible diarrhea. I bought the pour on and gave my first round at 2 cc per 11 pounds instead on 1cc. All my research says the pour on is stronger so the drench to equal the amount of pour on you have to use twice as much. I am going with the 10 10 10 because they were over loaded with worms. I can't share any results yet unfortunately but good luck to you....


----------

